# Problems installing ports on a fresh FreeBSD 10



## stackolee (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey all, I'm having trouble with ports on a new BSD FreeBSD 10 install*.* Firstly, using `portsnap fetch` always fails: 

```
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Sun Mar  2 19:05:58 EST 2014:
99e21ebd0f7dc9b46d450a9134d20100c58768210ac459100% of   68 MB   36 MBps 00m02s
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... gunzip: invalid compressed data--crc error
gunzip: snap/846056e8195bd94f2e306ce8351478d507731cce1b990d80821287fec9ee2e69.gz: uncompress failed
snapshot corrupt.
```

I can pull down the ports repository using svn, but trying to install a package always fails.  The errors I get are not consistent, and tend to be complaints around comments and define blocks.  Example: 

```
/usr/include/sys/stdint.h:1:1: error: unterminated comment
 /*-
 ^
```

This feels like a cranky compiler.  I tried switching from clang to gcc, but that did nothing to fix the issue.  

Anyone have any thoughts on what may be going on*?*


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2014)

If the errors are not consistent on the same file, bad memory.


----------



## kpa (Mar 4, 2014)

Could you post more information about the platform you're installing FreeBSD on? There are some known problems with FreeBSD 10.  One of them applies to  virtual machines combined with the i386 version of FreeBSD and the symptoms are random corruption of data on disk. There's a workaround however:

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/errata.html

If your platform is not a virtual machine then I'd have to agree with @wblock@, memory is the first suspect.


----------



## stackolee (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes that worked!

The system was a new RootBSD account with a 32bit OS.  I should probably forward this thread to them.


----------

